# H2OwTo Pressurized Water Tank problems



## Gary5579 (Dec 12, 2010)

When I bought my house 10 yrs ago it had an H2OwTo water tank system installed in the attached garage. I live in a rural area, and the house sits on top of a hill so low water pressure in the local water utility makes it necessary to have this system, or so I've been told. 

Anyway, last winter the pump on my tank kept kicking on every 15 to 20 minutes even though no water was running, and I thought I had a water leak, but was unable to find one. But my water bill reflected more water useage for some reason, but I couldn't figure it out, and neither could any plumbers I talked to. When spring came and the temps warmed up it stopped kicking on, and the water bill returned to normal.. Go figure! Things were fine all summer and fall, until it started getting colder (I live in WV), then it all started happening again. The difference this year is that I have spotted a drip coming from underneath the pump, but it only drips a drop every few seconds...so nothing to indicate a major problem. But the pressure is bleeding off for some reason, causing the pump to kick on due to the factory setting. So now I'm wondering if I have a bad pressure switch, a bad pump seal, a bladder leak (if there is one, I'm not sure), or all of the above? Or what else it could be? I'm wondering if I should replace the whole thing? And where do I find another H2OwTo Pump/Tank? I've looked at the local box stores (Home Depot, Lowe's, etc) and they don't have this brand, and I really don't want to have to re-plumb all the fittings to accomodate another brand, but if that's what it takes, so be it. 

So if there is anyone out there who is familiar with this type of system, can you give me some advice? And if this is not a good brand, what is the best and most dependable and durable pressurized tank system on the market? And do I really NEED one of these systems? Is there another alternative for this type of application, i.e. living high on a hill with low water pressure from the 'city water' line. I am open to all suggestions. Thanks! Gary in WV.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

if your pump keeps coming on, and you're using water that it's pumping, then you have a leak somewhere. maybe hire a leak detection company to test the system. As for if you need the system, hard to say from the computer screen. elevation does effect water pressure, figure on loosing about half a pound per foot of elevation change. the only way to counter this loss is more volume (much bigger pipe) or a pump. whats the pressure at the bottom? is your meter at the top or bottom?


----------



## Gary5579 (Dec 12, 2010)

My house is about 300 ft in elevation above the main road, which is where the main water line runs, and where the water meter is located. The water line coming up from the meter is 2in plastic and runs about 1/4 mile through the woods, in through one side of the house, through the crawl space, and out into the attached garage where it is hooked to the pump/tank system. I have checked for leaks in the crawl space, in both bathrooms, the ktchen sink, and around the hot water heater, as well as walked the distance from the meter to the house, and the only leak is a small drip coming from the pump, which is mounted on top of the pressurized tank. But this drip is hardly enough to drop the pressure to make the pump keep kicking on. So I was wondering if it could be a bad pressure switch...but that wouldn't explain the increased water use. But again, it did the exact same thing last winter. Would colder water due to the colder outside temps affect the pressure in the tank? I've even tried to contact the previous owner of the house to find out who installed this pump but I can't locate them. So I'm thinking maybe I should start replacing parts and hope I luck into getting it fixed. But I'm just an amateur DIY'er with little plumbing experience.


----------



## amadorhill (Dec 11, 2011)

*Pressure Tank Problem*

Gary 5579,
First, I also have a pressure tank like yours that I installed when we built in 2002. It has worked fine for almost 10 years, but now I am having a problem and was told it could be a leak in the bladder. My symptom was the Gould 1 HP Jet pump would come on every 22 seconds as if it wanted to start, but wouldn't. The jury is still out on whether the bladder leaks or not, but I do have a bad pump and pressure switch, due to my own screwup. You are three times higher from the water source than I, and I am also on a hill, and also have 2" lines. So I would think, yes, you do need the pressure tank, and if the 2"lines have been adequate for some time,that shouldn't enter into anything. A drip every few seconds does translate into a significant amount of water. So, I would think that you will need a new pump or rebuild that one, since the seal is probably leaking. In my case, the jet has the pressure switch attached, so when I buy a new pump, I get a new switch! Hope this helps.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

All well water pumps need a pressure tank downstream in the system.

Theoretically a tank with a damaged bladder will still work except the bladder may collect water on both sides (not easy to predict) in a fashion making it very difficult to drain the tank and recalibrate the pressure.

A tank with no bladder does work except it must be recalibrated every few months since the air pocket gets gradually absorbed by the water.

A leak in the bladder (and nowhere else) will not cause repeated loss of pressure and frequent pump turn-ons.

Sometimes a tank (you could use a water heater not hooked up to gas or electricity) up in the attic can provide decent water pressure without a pump. This depends on ability of the city water system to refill the tank up that high and bring up pressure (you still need a pressure tank) when no one is using water. Water is surprisingly heavy. You would need sturdy construction to have a large tank (or two tanks) up there to deliver water for two showers in a row before you lose pressure and have to turn it off and wait for the city water line to rebuild the pressure. Note that gravity is probably not enough, you still need help from a pressure tank.


----------

